# Yondaime Gaiden



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 26, 2008)

This is really good

HP





My Favortie Page


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 26, 2008)

wow cool.....


----------



## The Mexican (Jan 26, 2008)

This is really good I'm enjoying it quite fairly. Only on page sixteen though, did you draw all those pages by your self? oh I almost forgot here is some rep.


----------



## Tefax (Jan 26, 2008)

I read this a "long" ago and I loved it


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Jan 26, 2008)

i was reading them and their great please do continue


----------



## Denji (Jan 27, 2008)

Did you draw this?

Either way, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 27, 2008)

no i didnt draw them there someone else the names is in the link the drawing are very well drawn


----------



## Uchiha:Itachi (Jan 27, 2008)

1 word -Awsome-!


----------



## Elle (Jan 27, 2008)

Yep - been following the series on DA.  Its very good so far.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 27, 2008)

I read it before, really good so far.


----------



## natwel (Jan 27, 2008)

Well done, first and best Yondaime fan fic _i've_ ever seen! Would prefer 4th to have more panel time, Jiraya's taking up most space on that page.


----------



## chocy (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, it's really good. I have only seen the first page and I think the detail for the eagle or messenger bird is really good! The drawing on the whole is good, proportions and detail are fine. Good job!


----------



## Morati (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome piece of work indeed. This is what actually inspired me to do a Shodai Gaiden


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Jan 28, 2008)

wow they look really good nice job


----------



## Hyuzumaki-Girl (Jan 28, 2008)

It's really good, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 5, 2008)

Hyuzumaki-Girl said:


> It's really good, thanks for sharing!



no problem


----------



## TekJounin (Feb 5, 2008)

This is so very, very good!  When do we get more? <greedy me>


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 6, 2008)

Amazing, glad you posted this link!


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Feb 6, 2008)

first page


----------



## HiNaTaRoX! (Feb 6, 2008)

Just read all of the pages. I really liked it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 6, 2008)

Yondaime was actually pretty cool person, thanks so much for sharing it


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 6, 2008)

yondaime is so cool


----------



## ~rocka (Feb 6, 2008)

Yondaime gaiden is really cool, cant wait for the next pages ^^.


----------



## Achaia (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## SamRH (Feb 6, 2008)

I've been keeping up with this. The artist does an amazing job~


----------



## Yondaime (Feb 6, 2008)

Awsome


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 6, 2008)

I saw this a while back, it's pretty epic.


----------



## Durge (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 6, 2008)

ssssssssswwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttt


----------



## Ohmek (Oct 22, 2008)

Yea this guy has some amazing work. All of his work is grade A.


my naruto and hinato sig comes from his work.


----------



## Euraj (Oct 22, 2008)

That was really interesting. Kunoichi-san is very talented and creative.


----------



## MonkeyMallet (Oct 23, 2008)

No, tis not medium are, tis well done, very well done


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 23, 2008)

This is amazing,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shorty (Oct 23, 2008)

Very interesting so far, I like your drawing style, hope to see more from you


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 23, 2008)

This was amazing! Great job finding it for all of us!


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 23, 2008)

This is really great.


----------



## glacierkn (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, all of the artwork is so amaaazzzing!  Wow, thx!


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 24, 2008)

Very cool


----------

